# BBQ pit project



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

Just picked up a pit from my wife's grandfather. I will be making some modifications to it in the next couple of weeks to get it to my likings. He never had a chance to use it do to health reasons, but I promised him that there will be some meat on there ASAP. I will post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

Here are a few pics


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

One more


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

A little progress has been made.


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

One more pic.


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice !
Looks like that pit fell into capable hands !


----------



## arcfiddler (Apr 30, 2009)

*pit*

I never looked in the BBQ @ G forum before...'pit poject' caught my eye.

Looks like a great starting point for a mod job. Looking good. Nice shop.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Looking nice!!!!


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice looking pit. I like the flat top on the fire box. I bet I could warm up tortillas there....


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

A few more updated pics. Thanks for the comments guys, this not your typical shot and is not at my house. We are a construction company here in San Antonio. The flat plate on top of the fire box was cut out no replaced with a piece of 3/8 flat plate and I have lined the inside of the fire box with the same material. Did not want to worry about it rusting out and it will help hold the heat. The pull out tray will be used when cooking steaks,fajitas or anything else that needs direct heat, it is the width that you see there and the full depth of the pit. You can load it up with plent of coals.


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

The material that is used for the grate in the fire box is from a screen from one of our rock crushers. This is some really hard material that should last a long time. Should have it finished in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice rig. Built in smoke stack.


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

Pit is finished up and headed to sand blast and paint.


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

More pics


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

Pics


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

Last one


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

That's going to be freaking awesome when you're done, you have some very good ideas in that project.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Great project. Looks like its turning out well, there is nothing like a custom pit with family history.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome pit. Congrats. Now get to cookin!!!!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

That side table is a great idea man.

Good work.


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. Pit turned out great, I had put a lot of thought into this one. Had one shot and wanted to make it right due to where the pit came from. The guy I used to sand blast and paint did a really nice job and was really reasonable on price. Here she is getting seasoned and ready for some cooking. I used lard and Pam for the hard to reach areas to get the pit ready.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like its turned out great, congrats!


----------



## iambyron (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

stxhunter23 said:


> The guy I used to sand blast and paint did a really nice job and was really reasonable on price.


Can you give me your guys contact info? It's real hard to find anyone these days to do this work.... Hopefully he is located on the NW side of SA.


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

The guys name is Dean and he is located between Rio medina and Castroville. 830-931-4907


----------

